# ants in wax melter



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Put somekind of barrier between the ants and the melter....


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Almost anything you do with the wax will require remelting it, pour it through a strainer then.
Bill


----------

